# Dura block or alternatives



## Troy_time (Jan 15, 2019)

What’s the best blocks to have to help fair these boats 

what ones have you guys found that have worked and needed 

or what alternatives are there


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2019)

Just buy the 30” durablock and make up some small ones for the odd spots


----------



## Troy_time (Jan 15, 2019)

How do they go for the large curved front area ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2019)

That is what they are designed for


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2019)

That is what they are designed for


----------

